# Looking for Sven *not stolen*



## Horse_hunting (1 July 2012)

We are trying to track down a 16.2 chestnut called Sven. His an Irish sports horse, passported name Cozak of Newhaggart. His been sold on and we just would like to know his safe. His not the easiest of horses but has a very playful temperament.

His crop high with two white socks on the left side. He has some scaring on his front legs from brushing boot rubbing and an SV freeze mark on is left shoulder. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Good or bad  

Last known home Brentwood Essex 

Thank you in advance for anyone that can help


----------



## tonitot (3 July 2012)

Does he have any white on his face? I know of a chestnut called Sven but dont know much about him! Can you post a pic?


----------



## Horse_hunting (4 July 2012)

I cannot post a picture from the iPad but will do it from work tomorrow. He has a white blaze. Do u know of his where abouts. Desperate to track him down and know his safe


----------



## tonitot (7 July 2012)

I dont actually know the horse personally but a friend has a picture of a chestnut horse called Sven on her facebook. The yard its at is in Kent so not far from Essex.


----------



## Horse_hunting (7 July 2012)

Do you know the name of the yard or if it's recent? As he was previously in kent before being sold to essex in 2010. Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tonitot (7 July 2012)

It's a yard called Knights Place Farm, I'll try and nick the picture off my friends facebook to see if its him


----------



## tonitot (7 July 2012)

Is this him?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (7 July 2012)

I think I know that Sven too! Lol! Did he come from my old yard TT? x


----------



## tonitot (7 July 2012)

No idea! I just knew I'd seen a chestnut Sven somewhere!


----------



## Capriole (7 July 2012)

tonitot said:



			No idea! I just knew I'd seen a chestnut Sven somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Might be this you are thinking of 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=408405&highlight=sven


----------



## tonitot (7 July 2012)

It wasn't on here that I saw the horse, just remembered it from facebook as remember thinking what a strange name Sven was? Though that horse matches the description that OP has given!


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (9 July 2012)

I think that's the Sven I know too, he was a cranboune farm when I was there about 3 years ago! X


----------



## alliersv1 (9 July 2012)

I have pm'd you


----------



## Horse_hunting (10 July 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind replies, I means so much to us to know his safe. 

We now know he was at 'the water tower' stables just outside of Brentwood an possibly sold to someone called Mandy who worked there. If anyone has any contact details for there then please do get in touch as we dont seem to be able to find anything 

Thanks 
David


----------

